# Cyndie Allemann Racing Diary, Episode 2012.02



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

After her successful test last month a Fuji Speedway with Hitotsuyama Racing, it is with great confidence that Cyndie left her family and karting business behind for a few days and jumped on a flight to Tokyo for her first real start in the Japan Super GT with the series official pre-season test on the 17-18 March weekend, at the twisty Okayama International Circuit.

Night train to Okayama. As soon as Cyndie landed in Tokyo, it was time for the long trip to Okayama for some track time. Due to a late travel schedule, the Tokyo-Okayama trip was done the old school way using the midnight train on a never-ending 8-hour ride in the Japanese countryside. Long and tiring, but the trip was part of learning a new culture.

After a long day at the track, it was now time to find the hotel, almost an hour away from the circuit. Once settled, it didn't take long for Cyndie to find her sleep as she had been up since Tuesday morning. The life of a race car driver is never easy....

* Full Story *


----------

